# Where is MR Pete222?



## Doug Gray (Aug 14, 2021)

Does anyone know why Mrpete222's YouTube presents has dropped off? I love, love love his content and have learned so much from him.
I sure hope he's not having any health issues (knock on wood).

https://www.youtube.com/c/mrpete222/about      Best bang for your buck in all of YouTube!


----------



## mickri (Aug 14, 2021)

He posted a video a week ago.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 14, 2021)

He's still going, he just finished a Ford gearbox cut away series a week ago and there was the tubalcrane before that. He seems to be posting videos on Saturdays now but not every Sat. He did say he doesn't plan on stopping making videos after that whole thought of selling everything & moving to Florida or where ever it was. He is pretty old now & has said a number of times that he only expects to live maybe only 10 more years or so if that. It's no surprise that he has slowed down. I hope he's got more than that left. I'll really miss him when he's gone.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 14, 2021)

darkzero said:


> I'll really miss him when he's gone.


Amen. I really don’t know how much he knows he‘s beloved and respected.

It’s human nature that a thousand thumbs up can be negated by one thumbs down. But the man is a born teacher, and I had only a few of those amongst the decades I spent in school.

Long may Mr.Pete continue.


----------



## mickri (Aug 15, 2021)

What I hope for is that he has made arrangements for his videos to stay on the web for future generations.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 15, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> Amen. I really don’t know how much he knows he‘s beloved and respected.
> 
> It’s human nature that a thousand thumbs up can be negated by one thumbs down. But the man is a born teacher, and I had only a few of those amongst the decades I spent in school.
> 
> Long may Mr.Pete continue.



He also has a lot more competition than he did 10 years ago, and since he has covered so much his current videos may not always appeal the way his older videos on basic skills videos did.  

That can impact views and give the impression that people are losing interest in your material. I don't think he does these videos to be a youtube star, but making videos is work, and it is human nature to want to feel like your work is appreciated.


----------



## 2jz4me (Aug 16, 2021)

I wouldn't miss a Mr. Pete video if all he did from here on out was record himself driving around and talking, or just talking wherever he should please. I think I speak for many when I  say, there is something about his demeanor that literally makes you want to watch his videos, irrespective of what they are about.


----------

